# somewhwere to leave a car: Tomar or Pombal



## nicb (Jul 4, 2010)

We have a quinta near Serrta, and we're looking for somewhere to leave our car when we're not in Portugal - ideally near the main railway line between Porto and Lisbon: Tomar or Pombal would be ideal locations. 

Anyone have any ideas or offers?


----------



## Bubbles67 (Jan 19, 2010)

How long are you planning to be away for?

Unless you leave it somewhere secure, a car parked for more than a week near a major railway line anywhere in the world is likely to cause suspicion and be towed away. Think about that!

For less than 6 days you can park at Entroncamento railway station, for a small fee.

It would be better to leave it at home and get a lift or public transport to the station.


----------



## nicb (Jul 4, 2010)

*long term!*



Bubbles67 said:


> How long are you planning to be away for?
> 
> Unless you leave it somewhere secure, a car parked for more than a week near a major railway line anywhere in the world is likely to cause suspicion and be towed away. Think about that!
> 
> ...


We're looking for a long term storage solution - we're backwards and forwards between PT and UK on a monthly basis, so need to leave the car parked up for a month or so at a time!
At the moment we leave it at a friends house in Serta, but it's quite difficult to get there by public transport, so we're looking for somewhere nearer the main railway line, so that whether we fly to Porto or Lisbon we can get to the car easily

But thanks for the advice anyway!


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



nicb said:


> We're looking for a long term storage solution - we're backwards and forwards between PT and UK on a monthly basis, so need to leave the car parked up for a month or so at a time!
> At the moment we leave it at a friends house in Serta, but it's quite difficult to get there by public transport, so we're looking for somewhere nearer the main railway line, so that whether we fly to Porto or Lisbon we can get to the car easily
> 
> But thanks for the advice anyway!


Hi All

What's needed is some Expats who live close enough to the airports to provide a parking space and want to earn a few Euro to offer parking. After all there seems plenty of land around. Maybe even a service dropping of at the airports and collecting. 

It's not difficult to work out if you have the space and the time there is money to be made. 

Mr.Blueskies " de ja vue "


Peter


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

I might be able to help. 
we do have a few clients that leave cars here in Tomar, and have them dropped off at the station the day they arrive and collected after they leave and taken to secure storage,
drop me an email and i will give you details.
omostra06 @ yahoo.co.uk


----------

